# Probleme mit Gentoo

## Falmer

Hallo Leute,

ich habe in der letzten Zeit immer mal wieder Probleme mit meiner Gentoo-Installation.

Heute z.B. habe ich den Rechner gestartet und hatte an der Konsole nicht mal mehr eine Tastatur. Okay, die Tastatur ist per USB angeschlossen - aber das sollte ja kein Problem mehr sein.

Die Lösung war dann eine zum Glück noch vorhandene PS/2-Tastatur, mit deren Hilfe ich den gestern erstellten Kernel 3.3.0 neu übersetzt habe - diesmal mit fest einkompilierten USB-Treibern.

So weit, so gut. Aber nach dem Start von X war wieder keinerlei Eingabegerät mehr da   :Sad:  .

Nach einem Reset habe ich dann das gestern installierte Paket kmod entfernt und die module-init-tools wieder installiert. Zusätzlich noch den neuen X-Server mit Treibern installiert (wobei mir die neue Abhängigkeit mit mtdev aufgefallen ist - wozu brauche ich den Unfug, wenn ich nix zum 'draufrumtatschen' habe?). Ein weiterer Neustart zeigte dann, daß ich richtig geraten hatte und jetzt funktioniert alles wieder. Es ist auf Dauer einfach nervig, immer mal wieder in solche Probleme zu stolpern. Und ... ja, ich habe ein 'unstable' System, bin also Probleme gewöhnt.

Es wäre schön, wenn es ein entsprechendes Vorwarnsystem gäbe, über das Warnungen verbreitet würden bei eventuell problematischen Paketen (so wie zuletzt bei udev). Sollte es das geben, kann mir ja vielleicht jemand einen Hinweis geben.

Mein Eindruck ist, daß auch Gentoo langsam zumüllt mit Abhängigkeiten, die nicht mehr zu überblicken sind und - viel wichtiger - auch wenn sie nicht mehr gebraucht werden, nicht entfernt werden. Das ist sehr schade, da ich gehofft hatte ein jederzeit sauberes System haben zu können.

Das ist jetzt erstmal genug gemeckert. Vielleicht hat ja jemand was dazu zu sagen - wäre gut.

Grüße

Falmer

----------

## Dorsai!

Also, erstmal hast du ja selber schon gesagt du fährst unstable...

Ich auch und mir sind die letzten Monate auch immer wieder ein paar Sachen aufgefallen... meistens war das schnell erledigt, aber ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass es nervt wenn sowas im ungünstigen Moment kommt.

Darum halte ich Updates auch meistens in Arbeitsintensiven (oder Enterntainmentintensiven) Zeiten zurück.

Was mich bei udev gestört hatte ist, dass udev sei 181 eine kerneloption mehr verlangt (DEVTMPFS) ohne die das System fast unbootbar ist. Ich musste wieder mit der livecd booten und den Kernel mit dieser Option neu bauen dann ging es wieder. Das hätte man durchaus in der News Meldung (die ich natürlich vorher gelesen hatte) erwähnen können. Gewusst haben musste das ja jemand, denn irgendwer hat ja auch die Meldung in die Initscripts geschrieben.

Aber gut, solche Probleme gibt es auch mit anderen Running Release Distros (und normale Distros haben andere Probleme). Für eine bleeding edge Distro wie Gentoo unstable kann ich immer noch kaum zufriedener sein.

----------

## Falmer

Danke für die Antwort! und danke für den Hinweis zu udev.

Ich werde zwar noch etwas warten, bis ich mein System mal neu aufsetze (bis die geplante SSD zu haben ist), aber dann bin ich für all solche Hinweise dankbar. Bis dahin werde ich udev und die damit einhergehenden Abhängigkeiten vor mir her schieben.

Ein - wie ich finde - gutes System für solche Warnungen und Anleitungen, bei Versionswechseln o.ä. gibt es bei Arch-Linux. Dort wird auf der Hauptwebsite der Distri ein Hinweis veröffentlicht, wenn ein Update Probleme bereiten könnte (mit einer kurzen Anleitung zum Umgehen der Probleme, oder mit Links zu solchen Anleitungen). Etwas in der Form wünschte ich mir eben auch für Gentoo.

Ein anderes Ärgernis für mich ist, daß es zwar (oft) wöchentlich neue Install-CDs gibt, die aber weiter auf stable basieren. Ich fände es gut, wenn es auch aktuelle unstable CDs gäbe. Warum muß ich bei einer Neuinstallation erstmal mit einem völlig veralteten gcc anfangen, um dann den (halbwegs) aktuellen gcc zu installieren und das ganze System damit neu zu übersetzen? Das ist an dieser Stelle verschwendete Zeit.

Sollte es für dieses Beispiel eine andere Lösung geben - ich bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar!

Aber jetzt schönes Wochenende

Falmer

----------

## franzf

 *Falmer wrote:*   

> Ein anderes Ärgernis für mich ist, daß es zwar (oft) wöchentlich neue Install-CDs gibt, die aber weiter auf stable basieren. Ich fände es gut, wenn es auch aktuelle unstable CDs gäbe.

 

Du kannst mit einer uralten CD ein aktuelles Gentoo aufsetzen - ohne Probleme. Die CD wird nur fürs chroot gebraucht, und das geht auch mit ner alten CD. Einzig für ultraneue hardware kann eine neue CD notwendig werden, damit die nötigen Treiber existieren.

Für die Installation brauchst du nur ein aktuelles stage-Archiv. Wenn also, bräuchtest du für dein unstable-GCC-Gentoo ein unstable-stage-Archiv - das braucht Developer, und von denen gibt es bekanntlich immer zu wenig. Außerdem, was ist schon dabei? Gentoo übers chroot installieren (minimal natürlich, ohne X und kde usw.), dann ins System booten, emerge --sync, GCC etc. nach Belieben unmasken, emerge -e system und weiter machen. Und genau aus diesem Grund braucht man unter Gentoo kein unstable-Release der Installationsmedien: Du kannst problemlos jede Installation in eine Testing-Installation verwandeln, braucht halt etwas Handarbeit. Da du AFAIK unter Ubuntu etc. keine Tools wie revdep-rebuild hast kannst du auch nicht ohne weiteres in einer Installation den GCC, glibc, libpng, udev, ... auswechseln, ohne alles zum implodieren zu bringen.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Dorsai! wrote:*   

> Was mich bei udev gestört hatte ist, dass udev sei 181 eine kerneloption mehr verlangt (DEVTMPFS) ohne die das System fast unbootbar ist. Ich musste wieder mit der livecd booten und den Kernel mit dieser Option neu bauen dann ging es wieder. Das hätte man durchaus in der News Meldung (die ich natürlich vorher gelesen hatte) erwähnen können. Gewusst haben musste das ja jemand, denn irgendwer hat ja auch die Meldung in die Initscripts geschrieben.

 

Dann hast du vermutlich die postinstall-Messages von udev übersehen  :Wink: 

Beim mergen von udev wird eigentlich geprüft ob die Kernel Version passend ist und auch ob der Kernel mit den passenden Treibern gebaut ist - ist dem nicht so, dann gibt es eigentlich eine deutliche (mit gelb warnenden Sternchen) hinweisende Info was zu ändern ist.

Siehe zb auch im Ebuild  */usr/portage/sys-fs/udev/udev-182.ebuild wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> pkg_setup()
> 
> ...

 

Sprich normal hättest du noch die Chance gehabt den Kernel vorm reboot passend zu konfigurieren   :Razz: 

----------

## Dorsai!

 *Falmer wrote:*   

> Warum muß ich bei einer Neuinstallation erstmal mit einem völlig veralteten gcc anfangen, um dann den (halbwegs) aktuellen gcc zu installieren und das ganze System damit neu zu übersetzen?

 

Das ist AFAIK gar nicht nötig. Das war nur bei einem Versionssprung von GCC 3 auf 4 nötig. Stand aber leider jahrelang im GCC Upgrade Leitfaden und ist nun mittlerweile allgmeine Meinung. Wenn du dir nochmal den vor ein paar Monaten stark überarbeiteten GCC Upgrade Leitfaden durchliest, dann reicht ein einfaches "gcc-config ..." in den meisten fällen aus und das neubauen ist gar nicht nötig.

Das system für warnungen das Gentoo hat finde ich sogar optimal. Man wird effektiv bei jedem eix-sync (oder emerge --sync) oder update auf ungelesene News aufmerksam gemacht. Es ist eigentlich fast unmöglich das zu übersehen. Es müsste nur viel intensiver genutzt werden.

Auf die Homepage dagegen sehe ich so gut wie nie.

Edit@Josef.95: Das stimmt. Hatte ich wohl übersehen... Normalerweise lese ich die postinstall messages immer. Dennoch hätte man es in den News kurz erwähnen können.

Oh, und die Postinstall messages sind natürlich auch wieder ein nettes Feature von Gentoo dass zur Wartbarkeit beiträgt. andere Distros haben sowas zwar auch, aber bei grafischen Packetmanagern verschwindet sowas oft und die Maintainer kümmern sich nicht darum.

Also auch hier Daumen hoch für Gentoo!

----------

## Falmer

Nach dem Neuaufsetzen meines Systems habe ich trotzdem wieder Kritikpunkte:

Die aktuelle Minimal-Install-CD kann immerhin schon vorbereitete btrfs-Partitionen nutzen! Warum kann ich nicht auch endlich als Dateisystem btrfs anlegen? ... Ja, es gilt weiterhin als experimentell. Inzwischen wird btrfs aber von vielen Distributionen direkt bei der Installation unterstützt und zwei sogenannte 'Enterprise'-Distributionen empfehlen den Einsatz (incl. Support dafür).

Der zweite Punkt ist die Umstellung von udev (wiedermal): bei einer derartigen Umstellung wäre es schon gut, und sicher auch möglich, die aktuellen Installationsmedien gleich mit all den für diese Umstellung nötigen Änderungen zu versehen. Das würde gerade auch Einsteigern viel Ärger ersparen. Im Zuge der Ankündigung per Info-System hätten die entsprechenden Änderungen (Medien und Handbücher) schon vorbereitet sein können, um dann zum Termin der Freischaltung ausgeliefert zu werden.

Ansonsten stimme ich Dorsai! durchaus zu: Gentoo ist schon ein gutes System!

----------

## Schorchgrinder

Das Paket sys-fs/btrfs-progs ist auf der Minimal nicht enthalten. Vermutlich ist btrfs nicht so gefragt in Gentoo und halt noch Beta

----------

## Yamakuzure

Das neue udev ist unstable. Und genau hier beißt sich "unstable" mit "Das würde gerade auch Einsteigern viel Ärger ersparen".

Was btrfs angeht, man kann seine Daten auch einfacher gefährden. (Siehe zum Bleistift https://btrfs.wiki.kernel.org/articles/g/o/t/Gotchas.html) - Wieder etwas, was sich mit "Einsteigern" beißt.

Wenn Ihr "Power"-Optionen einbauen wollt, dann gönnt euch doch einfach mal die SysRescCD, anstatt die Gentoo Minimal CD zu verwenden. Siehe hier: http://www.sysresccd.org/Detailed-packages-list - btrfs-progs sind mit an Bord!

Edith wollte noch fragen: Gibt es mittlerweile eigentlich endlich ein fsck Modul für btrfs? Auf der Homepage steht nach wie vor:  *https://btrfs.wiki.kernel.org/ wrote:*   

> Note that Btrfs does not yet have a fsck tool that can fix errors. While Btrfs is stable on a stable machine, it is currently possible to corrupt a filesystem irrecoverably if your machine crashes or loses power on disks that don't handle flush requests correctly. This will be fixed when the fsck tool is ready. 

 

----------

## SkaaliaN

Hallo,

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Edith wollte noch fragen: Gibt es mittlerweile eigentlich endlich ein fsck Modul für btrfs? Auf der Homepage steht nach wie vor:  *https://btrfs.wiki.kernel.org/ wrote:*   Note that Btrfs does not yet have a fsck tool that can fix errors. While Btrfs is stable on a stable machine, it is currently possible to corrupt a filesystem irrecoverably if your machine crashes or loses power on disks that don't handle flush requests correctly. This will be fixed when the fsck tool is ready.  

 

-> http://www.pro-linux.de/news/1/18019/fsck-tool-fuer-btrfs-naehert-sich-der-fertigstellung.html

----------

## franzf

https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/btrfs-tools/+bug/930428

https://bugs.archlinux.org/task/29182

->

http://www.mail-archive.com/linux-btrfs@vger.kernel.org/msg15624.html

Wäre mir irgendwie alles noch zu kritisch, wenn das System produktiv eingesetzt werden soll.

----------

